# Ambleside Aire



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

currently sat at Millers Field, the aire at Ambleside, Cumbria. Been out walking today and got soaked and just about blown of the hill, great fun, will do more tomorrow!!!

Anyone else, here tonight?


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Hope to be there next weekend, take it they dont close down over the winter months


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just down the road near newby bridge. Was at hawkshead for christmas and had a scoot round the aire. It's ok. About 9 vans on the other day but looks like it will take quite a few. Good spot if a little steep at a tenner!

Off to do some wilding round wast water and north lakes tomorrow and new year


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Barryd. What site at Hawkshead is open this time of year !!!!
I am sure you will enjoy the north lakes this time of year.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Had a few nights there just before Christmas, and if you are like me, not into wild camping, then its worth every penny for the location and safe parking.

Alan H


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

parked car in car park next to aire yesterday looks good and very handy for the centre, believe it said there were 18 hardstand pitches open all year and a further 30 seasonal pitches will have to try sometime


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just down the road near newby bridge. Was at hawkshead for christmas and had a scoot round the aire. It's ok. About 9 vans on the other day but looks like it will take quite a few. Good spot if a little steep at a tenner!
> 
> Off to do some wilding round wast water and north lakes tomorrow and new year


I think the car park next door is £7.50 for eight hours so no that bad value
Bri


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Posted a reply yesterday from my not so smart phone (owner?) but it hasnt appeared on the site.

Were off to Walney Island today to see friends for NY, had a great time here at Ambleside. Took the bus to Windermere yesterday (2 adults - £12.40 return  )

A Taxi is only £14 each way.

Walked around town and down to Bowness (in the rain) The lady in the TI told us that vans are allowed to park along the road just past the TI, but you have to get there early to get a space, no overnight though.

All the best for New Year

Andy & Liz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cunny

we stayed and keen ground CL.

Walking distance to village. Spot on.

Don't take the van across the ferry to bowness though. It's shot up. £7.90 each way, £4.50 for a car each way but thankfully £1.60'for the scooter:

wild camped at wast water last night and near cockermouth tonight


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Almost met up with you wildcamping at Wasdale

Changed our minds because of the incessant rain and the large long- haired dog

coming up after the 5th, I do hope it will have stopped raining by then

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra

it's never hardly stopped raining! Forecast not great.

Oh for those long sunny days wandering around Europe not so long ago!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No symathy here

You had enough sunshine to last a lifetime 
and never stopped bragging abouit it

if you post your proposed route next year I may forgive you :lol: :lol:

But isn't Wasdale Magnificent, regardless of the weather

The times I've climbed to Stye Head and across the traverse to Scar fell Pike

Sadly no more

But Wasdale Head pub is OK

Have a lovely New Year

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes Sandra it is magnficent if a bit forboding and bleak in bad weather. I managed a three mile walk by the lake in the rain, that was enough!

I hope the sun shines for you!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*North Lakes*

barryd

You have a pm.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

